# Husqvarna Riding Lawn Mowers



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing but trouble with this mower and only had it for a year! Spend a little bit more and get a John Deere! 

My Husky -

1. Back fired every time I shut it off
2. Front tire kept going flat
3. Front tire fell off
4. Front tire started to make a horrible squealing sound 
5. Could barely make it up a small hill without the tires slipping
6. Bagger was the worst POS I have ever seen
7. Returned mower several times to be fixed - I think it came back worse

I returned it to Lowes and a couple days later I think I saw my mower out in their lot for sale for a few hundred bucks cheaper.. I feel sorry for the guy who buys that mower thinking he's getting a deal....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

John Deere is made by the same company! Mtd make them all these days. Different colors and names and all the same thing. LOL Usually more to do with how their taken care of and maintained then the name.
\


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Berliner said:


> Nothing but trouble with this mower and only had it for a year! Spend a little bit more and get a John Deere!
> 
> My Husky -
> 
> ...


Mine backfires when I shut it off too. And my parking brake has broken for the second time in two years, I bought it three years ago. Bought ready to put it in the middle of the road and let one of the overloaded trucks that drive down my road run over it.
I aint sending it back anymore

Ron


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

what kind of engine do they have ?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Try letting the engine idle for about a minute before you turn it off and the backfiring should stop.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

No - spend a little less and get the same thing but cheaper.
I bought a John Deere 16 hp LT 160 in 2004, thinking it was worth paying more to get better quality. It didn't take long to learn my error. The first year I had it, I had to have the deck bearings replaced. Every year since, the hydro drive shears, thanks to a really bone-headed design. The sleeve slipped in the engine, requiring me to put in a new short block. The engine bolts fell out, which ruined the muffler. This year, a short fried wires all over the place. My neighbor and I spent many hours rewiring the whole thing. And these are only the high points; I've had far more problems with it than these.

This same neighbor, after helping me fix things several times, knew he didn't want to buy a Deere, so when he needed a lawn tractor, he bought a Husquevarna. This is the first year he's had it, and guess what? He just had to rebuild the hydrodrive.

If hese Deere and Husquevarna disasters are all manufactured by the same company, I'd have no trouble believing it. My wife tells me I should just buy a throw-away at a discount store next time. It would be cheaper and less aggravating.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a Sears tractor that is a Husqvarna. I've had it for five years, have nearly five hundred hours on it, and have done nothing but fluid changes and spark plugs to it. 

I mow with it and plow my driveway, and in general, beat the heck out of it. Maybe you guys are too nice to your mowers. Maybe they need to be beat on to be happy. 

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I bought a Cub Cadet (also made by MTD) in the spring of 2010 and the only problem Ive had was having to replace the battery when it was a year and a half old. I think the battery was defective from the start because after replacing it the mower started easier than it did even brand new.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

those sears/home depot/lowes tractors are knockoffs. almost seems like it should be illegal.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

These new engines will also back fire and can cause damage if shut off at an high speed. Turn gas feed as low as it can go then shut off.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I got refunded on my Husky and got a John Deere D140... I mowed my lawn today and this is a day one review..

1. Made of the same plexi-metal the Husky is made out of - It feels cheap nothing tank like and solid like an old John Deere I owned.
2. The mower deck on the Husky seemed thicker and handled bumps better.
3. The John Deere has more horse power and is a quieter ride.
4. The Husky and J.D. have the same cheap washer held wheel design covered by a cheap plastic cap.
5. The JD will backfire but not as loud
6. The JD has smoother turning
7. Throttle and choke on the JD seems like it can move very easily
8. Mowing in reverse was alot easier on the Husky
9. The seat on the JD feels flimsier and sits you up to high - like Im sitting in a god dang tree
10. The JD has a cheap compartment to store stuff below the beer holder to store stuff
11. The JD goes up hills better than the Husky
12. The blade engage on the JD seems like it will break soon - Feels like you can pull it off
13. Honestly I feel like both were made in China

I guess time will tell

Overall experience - Frustrated things are made cheaply


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You returned one cheap mower, and bought another. The brand name mowers like Husqvarnana, JD, and Cub Cadet sold at box stores are not built to the same quality as those bought at dealerships. They are not knock offs either, they&#8217;re just made cheaper. That&#8217;s why&#8230;. *they&#8217;re cheaper*.  Everyone thinks they&#8217;re getting a steal, until they realize they got exactly what they paid for.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

My dad goes through a riding lawn mower every 4-5 years. He's had the worst luck with John Deere, and the best with Craftsman. 

Odd, I know. But his first JD he ever bought snapped the front axle the first time out. No big bumps and not full speed. Just heard a load crack, looked over, and dad is stunned. 

The Craftsmans are loud as heck and the repair service is a PITA. But we've had very few problems with them and the push mowers.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

mtd doesnt make john deere or husqvarna


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Camo tow said:


> mtd doesnt make john deere or husqvarna


This is correct. I meant to mention that and forgot. I'm not sure where that myth started.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

The John Deere D series is their cheap series. Step up to the X series if you want a great riding tractor.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

MTD is short for Made To Die.

Had problems and I mean serious problems with every MTD I ever owned. Went to a John Deere dealer 8 years ago bought a G100. Total problems 1 ( a safety decal washed off ) that I can live with.

Never buy ANYTHING that is as expensive as a lawn or garden tractor without extensive research. The internet searches has saved my dumb #$% a lot of times. Too bad it was not available for most of my life.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Berliner said:


> Nothing but trouble with this mower and only had it for a year! Spend a little bit more and get a John Deere!
> 
> My Husky -
> 
> ...


I bought a 26 HP Husqvarna with a 48 in deck earlier this summer. I went to back it out of the building last weekend and the front tire was flat. I assumed it had leaked from around the rim. I hope it's not a reoccurring problem! Only 12 hours on it so far but everything else seems ok. As someone else mentioned, I always turn the idle down as low as it can go before turning it off.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Listen to M.Magis.the ones in the box stores are not the same.Both brands are good if bought at the dealer.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

There are two types. Box stores ALL made by MTD including John deere and others and then the Dealer tractors. If you doubt this go to a dealer then go to a box store and compare. Even a blind man will see it. I have an older craftsman made before MTD and have had 0 problems. Dad has a white sold by a dealer 0 problems, Neighbor bought two box store Mores a John Deere and a white and has had nothing but problems, So he he went to the dealer for a REAL one not a knock off.
If your buying a knock off to get the name to say you own one. The joke is on you! You get what you paid for.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Camo tow said:


> mtd doesnt make john deere or husqvarna


Oh yes they do. Viper says so.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

viper1 said:


> There are two types. Box stores ALL made by MTD including John deere and others and then the Dealer tractors. If you doubt this go to a dealer then go to a box store and compare. .


Absolutely, they are cheaper. But, they are not made by MTD. At least not all, maybe theres one or two that is. I can tell you without a doubt that the cheap JD mowers dont even have MTD transaxles in them, and if there was one MTD part to use, it would be a transaxle.
Still, who makes them really means nothing. MTD can make any quality that someone is willing to pay for. They would just be making what theyre being paid to make.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Absolutely, they are cheaper. But, they are not made by MTD. At least not all, maybe theres one or two that is. I can tell you without a doubt that the cheap JD mowers dont even have MTD transaxles in them, and if there was one MTD part to use, it would be a transaxle.
> Still, who makes them really means nothing. MTD can make any quality that someone is willing to pay for. They would just be making what theyre being paid to make.


Well like always when I start doubting I goggle. And have to admit i cant find John Deere on the list. My fault for listening to people and not checking. i could only find mergers and takeovers to 2009.But got this from the encyclopedia. and thought others may be interested. I will say if MTD didnt make it. Its not worth a penny more. Still cheap parts and materials. Got two next door to prove it. LOL


MTD Products is a manufacturer of outdoor power equipment for the mass market. Based in Cleveland, Ohio, USA, the company began in 1932 and is a family-owned, private company. It originated as a tool and die maker (Modern Tool and Die Company). MTD's main competitors are Ariens, Toro, Snapper, Murray, John Deere and Husqvarna.
Contents [hide] 
1 History
2 MTD's brands
3 Private label brands produced
4 References
5 External links
[edit]History

Theo Moll, Emil Jochum and Erwin Gerhard formed a partnership to purchase the assets of Modern Tool and Die Company located on Power Avenue in Cleveland. The initial capital investment was $4500. MTDs first products were perforating dies and a rolling machine for making window channels for Standard Products. MTD employed 12 employees in 1933. By 1934 there were 60 employees.
In 1936 the company produced its first automotive stampings products, grilles for Graham-Paige automobiles. In 1952 the controlling interest in Midwest Industries Inc. was purchased. With this MTD began to manufacture pedal bikes, velocipedes, kiddie cars and playground equipment. In 1954 MTD entered the garden equipment industry with its introduction of a line of wheelbarrows. In 1958 MTD entered the lawn and garden power equipment industry with the production of an 18 power rotary mower. In 1959 MTD began manufacturing self-propelled lawn mowers, garden tractors and other power equipment.
In 1962 MTD purchased Sehl Engineering Ltd. of Canada which would later become MTD Products, Ltd. and then MTD Canada.
In 1966 MTD purchased Industrial Plastics Company in Cleveland.
In 1968 MTD started snow thrower production.
In 1975 MTD purchased the Yard-Man name from Montgomery Ward.
In 1980 MTD built its 160,000 sq ft (15,000 m2) manufacturing plant in Brownsville, Tennessee (now defunct).
In 1981 the Cub Cadet product line was acquired from International Harvester, and the White Outdoor Products Company was acquired from the old White Motor Company. In 1985 the company's Martin, Tennessee plant began operation, and Arnold Corporation was acquired. In 1986 Aircap Industries in Tupelo, Mississippi was acquired.
In 1994 MTD built the Modern Transmission Development Company plant in Leitchfield, Kentucky.
In 1996 a joint venture with Lesco created Commercial Turf Products.
In 2000, a Hungarian manufacturing facility was opened with expanded capacity for electrical products. MTD acquired Ryobi Limited's North America outdoor products business, giving them the capacity to produce 1.5 million engines and related hand-held garden products.[2]
In 2001, MTD acquired Garden Way including the Troy-Bilt and Bolens brands.
In 2003, MTD's Ryobi Outdoor Power equipment division ceased manufacturing products under the Ryobi brand name and sold the rights to the use of the Ryobi brand name for the manufacture and sale of outdoor products to Ryobi Tools / TTI.[3]
In 2006, MTD began building lawn equipment under the Massey Ferguson brand for sale in Europe.[4]
In 2007, MTD began building the low-end lawn and garden tractors for its otherwise competitor, Toro.
In 2008, MTD began having a third-party company (located in China) manufacture a new line of engines for the Craftsman 2008 line of snowthrowers. They are no longer building them with Tecumseh engines.
In 2009 MTD acquired the brand Remington Chainsaws from Desa International[5].
[edit]MTD's brands

Bolens website
Columbia website
Craftsman
Cub Cadet website
Cub Cadet Commercial
Cub Cadet Yanmar (joint with Yanmar) website
Farm King
GardenWay
Gold Series
Gutbrod website
Gutbrod-Kehrer
Lawnflite
Mastercut
Mow Master
Mow Master Mastercut
MTD website
MTD Black Edition
MTD Silver Edition
MTD Gold website
MTD Mowmaster
MTD Platinum Pro
MTD Platinum SD
MTD Pro website
MTD Super
MTD Taral
MTD Tradesman
MTD Turbomax
MTD 2000 Elite
Novotrac
Rasentrac
Remington website
Ryobi (sold at Costco)) website
Troy-Bilt website
Ventzki
Ventzki MTD
White Outdoor website
Yard Machines website
Yard-Man website
Yard-Man Elite
Yard-Man Select
YardWorks
[edit]Private label brands produced

MTD builds or has built various other brands and store-brand lawn and garden tractors over the years, including:
Private Label Brands Produced [hide]


Acela la la la porchetta
Agria website
Agway website
Bavaria Trac
Benassi website
Blue Grass
Brill website
Bullcraft
Celebration
Cenex (for Farmers Union Oil)
Central Park
Club
CMI
Coast to Coast (for Coast to Coast)
Craftsman
Dayton (for Grainger)
EagleStar (for National Yard Products Dist)
Eden Park
EDT
E-Flor
Estate
EuroTrac

Fair Way (for Verts Loisirs)
Fleurelle
FloraPro
FloraSelf
Florica
Floride
Forest City
Gardol
Golf
Grand Air
Granja
Hako website
Hayter
Hechinger
Huskee (for Tractor Supply)
Huskee LE
Huskee Supreme
HWI (for HWI Do It Best)
Iseki
JCPenney
Juwel
Kgro (for Kmart)
Landmark
Lawn Chief (for True Value)
Lawn General
Lowe's

Mark Master
Massey Ferguson
Mastercraft (for Canadian Tire)
Mastercut
Merex
Motec
MotoStandard
MPP
Mr. Bricolage
Oleo-Mac website
Peugot
PowerPro (for Kmart)
PowrKraft (for Montgomery Ward)
Quality (for Quality Farm & Fleet)
Quality Farm & Fleet
Raiffeisentrac website
Ranch King (for Mid-States Buying Group)
Ranch King Pro
Rasentraktor
Select Series
Sentar
ServiStar (for ServiStar)
Stiga

Signature 2000 (for Montgomery Ward)
Stadium
Statesman (for Southern States Cooperative)
Task Force
Texas website
Topflite
Toro (including some lower-priced models sold at Home Depot and Ace Hardware, perhaps others, although not all Toro tractors are made by MTD)
Tromeca
Turbo Silent
Turf King
Turf-Power
Turf Pro
Turf-Trac
Unico (for Southern States stores)
Uniropa
Univert website
Val Garden website
Vario
Verts Loisirs website
Victa website
Viking website
Wards
Wizard (for Western Auto)
Yard Works


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are the facts,but mtd doesnt make cub commercial,they are made by commercial turf products in Streetsboro Oh. Cub Cadet and Yanmar went their seperate ways in 2010.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

So where's the "Buy American" crowd? MTD... Cleveland Ohio.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

The non commercial John Deere lawn tractors are made by MTD. 
http://www.repairfaq.org/samnew/lmfaq/lmwmmwbn.htm
If you compare the John Deere mower at Lowes etc. to the Cub Cadet I have they are identical. There are some very minor differences but mower and deck are just different colors.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

When I purchased my Hustler Super Z a few years ago I wish I could have gotten it at the price of one of these "Box Store" mowers. I knew that with my property that the lesser quality (cheaper made to reduce cost point) that it would never last and I would just be fighting problems the entire time

It is built like a tank and I have had no issues but then again I could buy 4 of the riders in question for what I paid.

So it looks like to me the cost per yearly ownership is about the same if you buy a 8,000-$10,000 mower than lasts 10 years or more or a 1,500 $2500 mower that last 3 years.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I bought an Ariens zeroturn in 2006 and have had zero problems. Very happy with it and is really wasn't insanely more than the big box store zero turns... maybe $1200 more. I also have an IH 184 Lo Boy with a rear mower... I don't need to say anything about that... it's an IH!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I bought my husky mower about 5 years ago from a local dealer. It has ran like crap ever since. They took it back and with 3 months it was running like crap again. JUNK!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

RustyGoat said:


> The non commercial John Deere lawn tractors are made by MTD.
> http://www.repairfaq.org/samnew/lmfaq/lmwmmwbn.htm
> If you compare the John Deere mower at Lowes etc. to the Cub Cadet I have they are identical. There are some very minor differences but mower and deck are just different colors.


Did you read your link? It says exactly what some of us have been saying, *MTD does NOT make John Deere or Husqvarna mowers*. Though, that&#8217;s not what I would consider a &#8220;source&#8221;.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm really surprised to hear all these problems with the husqvarna. I bought mine at a dealer in Medina in 2005 and have not had to return it for service at all. It has the 15hp Kawasaki engine that does not backfire whatsoever on shutdown or ever. The tag on the tractor says it is made in the USA by "ELECTROLUX", Orangeburg, S.C.
I replaced the battery after 5 years and had to replace a spindle bearing this year which was probably my fault, I use a pressure washer to clean the machine against the manufacturer's reccomendation. It cost me $4 on ebay delivered to my door and about 45 minutes to replace.
I love the bagger system, it hardly ever clogs and I like the rigid bags, they are much easier to empty even though the bottom tube can be a pain to hook up to the deck!
15 Hp is plenty for me, it tows my boat from my garage to my truck with no effort!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Let's face it, MTD generally makes junk and they generally destroy the quality of any company they acquire. Witness the purchase of Garden Way and what they did to Troybilt rototillers, then bastaridzed the name and slapped it on lawnmowers.

Regardless, for someone who is a light user, MTD can be fine. Good Example--I bought an MTD snowblower for Cincy, use it 2-4 times a year, and it's been great.

With respect to John Deere, I bought my first lawn tractor from a dealer--didn't last. Bought my 2nd from a big box store--didn't last. However, I mow almost two acres and most of my problems were with the deck--spindles, bearings, etc. The B&S engines were fine. Anyone know if Honda makes a lawn tractor? Bet that sucker would run....


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

yes my last mower was a craftsman 22 hp kohler it lasted me 12 years but was constantly repairing it a new deck and all when transaxle went out (death sentence) i bought a hustler super duty (commercial) and love it on my 3rd year and it really performs cost me $6000. but worth it to me just my 2cents


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Camo tow said:


> Those are the facts,but mtd doesnt make cub commercial,they are made by commercial turf products in Streetsboro Oh. Cub Cadet and Yanmar went their seperate ways in 2010.


Well commercial turf products are owned and operated by MTD!
http://www.macraesbluebook.com/search/company.cfm?company=446140


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

fished-out said:


> Anyone know if Honda makes a lawn tractor? Bet that sucker would run....


I have a 14 hp. Honda lawn tractor. I bought it used a couple of years ago for $600. It still runs great and cuts/mulches grass and leaves great! I don't rake in the fall anymore! I just use the leaf blower and the Honda!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

My JD is from the big box store and overall I think it has performed at a "B" grade considering what I could have paid (unlimited $$$'s) to what I did pay ($1500). It's 7 years old now and I mow 2 acres with it. It's always run great, replaced battery last year, replaced 1 of the front axle/wheel assemblies this year and replaced the cable that engages the deck last year. Other than that I've had 7 years of trouble free operation. Course when those little things do break it gets cussed at pretty good


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

All these horror stories are starting to get me worried about my mower. I just bought a used (12yr old) Scotts riding mower that is made by John Deere. It has a Kohler engine, 20hp and 48" deck. Paid $700 for it. Have my fingers crossed that it will hold up. Been running fine so far. Just one problem with the tires going flat. Already 2 plugs in one of the tires by the previous owner. Need to find the other holes or get new tires. This is my first riding mower. 

I have a push mower by MTD. Bought it at a big box store and got that brand cause it was the official brand of the Cleveland Indians and was a good price. It's run great for 12 years.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My lot is nothing but sloped land of one acre. I purchased my Husky from a dealer here in Medina, Ohio for around $2000 17 years ago. I have replaced the belts twice, a set of blades plus another part when I tried to cut a rock down in size spark plug every other year plus six batteries. The current price for the same looking Husky out of the box stores (looks can be deceiving) is well below $2000. Now tell me there isn't a quality difference.
How was Snapper able to get the price their dealers charged if they were not better quality. 
I have no idea what the Husky's look like in the dealerships today as the ones I dealt with dumped the product line when Husquevarna stared selling through the big outlet stores. My dealer said people were buying from outlets, bring them in for gaurantee service then bitching because the dealer refused to work on the machines and Husquevarna started giving the dealer **** regarding the refusal. Dealership now handles a Japanese product and is doing just fine.
Bottom line is if you always buy cheap, expect to get cheap goods. Spend a few more bucks with a local independent dealer and get the higher quality product which costs you less in the long run.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought my Cub from a Cub Cadet dealer and he told me that there is a world of difference between the Lowes models and the ones that the actual Cub dealer sells. I probably spent too much but it is built like a tank.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

bdawg said:


> All these horror stories are starting to get me worried about my mower. I just bought a used (12yr old) Scotts riding mower that is made by John Deere. It has a Kohler engine, 20hp and 48" deck. Paid $700 for it. Have my fingers crossed that it will hold up. Been running fine so far. Just one problem with the tires going flat. Already 2 plugs in one of the tires by the previous owner. Need to find the other holes or get new tires. This is my first riding mower.
> 
> Try the tire slime... has worked great for me


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a Lx176 JD thats 15 years old that has no problems other than a belt or a spark plug and a set of blades other than that nothing has been done to it besides oil changes it was a dealer purchase and I bought a used 1995 445 JD the motor needed rebuilt which I did and its a tank


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The engines are different as well. The big box stores sale them with briggs and stratton and dealers sell the ones with Kohler engines.


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi my name is Joe and I am a mechanic at a john deere dealership and we work on husqvarna and john deeres and just about anything that comes through the door.. ANYTHING you get from a home depot or lowes is made by MTD the d 100 series L 100 series the LA 100's all made by MTD even the cub cadets and husqvarnas at those stores are all made by mtd but if you go to a dealer and they arent shady they will get you in somethin decent of course tractors arent made like they were years ago i myself have a 1978 allis chalmers 712H and its a tank i wouldnt trade it for any tractor on the market today lol...but anyways look for something with a kawasaki engine or a honda i know they are not made in america but they are made to last i have seen kawasaki engines come in here with upwards or 3000 hours on them for oilchanges and thats it they are strong engines hondas are the same way.....briggs and stratton and kohler used to be number one when it came to engines on tractors...BUT now in my opinion and im sure many others opinions are junk...they use low cost materials that are junk to make cheapers units for example the 100 series john deeres and the husqvarna riding mowers like the ones in the pictures so they can put em out there for people who arent gunna spend $2500 on a baseline decent tractor...but in reality in 5 years if the tractor lasts that long your going to exceed $2500 in cost of repair and parts because replacement parts are just as much if not more than a select series john deere Ex. x-300 x -500 x-700 or if you can find em in good shape jd 445's they are older but pretty good tractors.... DO THIS NEXT TIME YOUR IN HOME DEPOT OR LOWES LOOK AT THE ALIGNMENT OF THE FRONT WHEELES ON THE JOHNDEERES AND THEY HUSQVARNAS...some of them are so bad (FROM THE FACTORY) i have seen tractors with 10 hours needing replacement of front wheels tierods bushings even axles broke you might get lucky and get 1 that lasts 7 to 10 years but its very doubtful...i just did and oil change on an X-300 yesterday that had 996hours on it and there wasnt a thing wrong with it they are the cheapest select series john deere and they have a kawasaki engine in them they usually run anywhere from $2500 to $2800...sorry im rambling i just think its BS that johndeere and all of these "dependable tractor" companies put such a junk product out and a lot of people dont realize it till its too late hope i helped if you got any questions or need any help pm me or email me at [email protected]...i dont get on here too much latley as fishin has been slow and my favorite lake Berlin ...is pretty much dryin up hope we get some rain and i am verrrry anxious for deer season


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

older kohlers and briggs are awesome like is say anything for 1990 and down if you can find one get it ....buy the new versions are the ones to stay away from now though especially the 20hp kohler command compression issues with rings and valves and alllllll kinds of stuff... in my tractor i have a 12hp cast iron single cylinder kohler and id bet money it puts out more power than a new V-twin 25hp briggs and will also probably outlast it im not tryin to knock anyones stuff im just lettin yall know from my daily expirence of working on these things


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Insco said:


> I bought my Cub from a Cub Cadet dealer and he told me that there is a world of difference between the Lowes models and the ones that the actual Cub dealer sells. I probably spent too much but it is built like a tank.



And did you expect the dealer to tell you anything different?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tatonka said:


> And did you expect the dealer to tell you anything different?


If you would stop at the dealers and look you go to a big box store and look then go to the dealer and look you wouldn't need to ask. The only thing the same is the name. Sure you want a john Deere and sure you don't want to pay much. So they give you what you want. A cheap thrown together POS that looks like and has the same name 
John Deere is like every one else. They make a quality product if your not to cheap to buy it or don't know there is a difference. But they are worlds apart!


----------



## jaybird62 (Jul 21, 2006)

its all in the way they r setup and necessary adjustments made. the box stores dont do it properly, if at all. first impressions last a lifetime. if you buy from the box stores READ THE BOOK, most adjustments can be made by even the most inexpierienced people. even though they are cheaper made they can still give a good service lives.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing to do with set up! Its comparing the metal. .030 metal compared to.100. 5/16 threads were 1/2 should be. Rods 1/4 and 5/16 compared to 3/8 - 1/2. Setup cant change material. Maybe if you adjust the seat huh!


----------



## jaybird62 (Jul 21, 2006)

you are entitled to your opinion, the cheaper models can give good service despite the materials used in construction of them. ive worked on twenty yr old murrays and the reason they were still going was because they were maitained well from the start. too many people buy those models and try to use them to cut commercially.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jaybird62 said:


> you are entitled to your opinion, the cheaper models can give good service despite the materials used in construction of them. ive worked on twenty yr old murrays and the reason they were still going was because they were maitained well from the start. too many people buy those models and try to use them to cut commercially.


You saud it right there. Even the lower cost machines were semi-decent back then. Don't compare the quality of the economy from twenty years ago with the quality of the exonomy machines. Like others have said and noted,,,,,,,,,,
Simply use you eyeys in comparison. I'm sure you will see amarked difference between your twenty tear old units when compare side by side with todays economy machimes.


----------

